# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  تحليل قصيدة جمال الطبيعة.. لابن سهل الاشبيلي

## هيثم الفقى

الوحدة المعنويّة الأولى
والطلُّ يُـنثَرُ في رباها جوهرا 1- الأرض قد لبست رداءً أخضرا
وحسبتُ فيها التربَ مِسكا أذفرا 2- هاجتْ فخلتُ الزهرَ كافورا بها
ثغرٌ يُـقبِّل منــه خـــدّا أحمـــرا 3- وكأنّ سوسنها يصافح وردهــــا

المفردات :
1. الرداء: ما يُلْبَس فوقَ الثِّياب كالجبَّة والعَبَاءةَ – الطلّ: الندى الثقيل – ربا: مفردها ربوة، وهي الأرض المرتفعة.
2. هاجتْ: فاح ريحها – خلتُ: اعتقدتُ – كافور: شجر يميل لونُه إلى البياض، رائحته عطريّة – مسك أذفر: طيب ذكي الرائحة.
3. السوسن: نبات نهايته زهرة أو عدّة زهور – ثغر: جمعه ثغور، وهو الفم.

الصــــور والدلالات الفنّـيّـة:
· الأرض قد لبست رداء أخضرا: شبّه الأرض بالفتاة، فذكر المشبّه ( الأرض )، وحذف المشبّه به ( الفتاة ) وذكر قرينة تدلّ عليه ( لبست ) – نوع الصورة: استعارة مكنيّـة – سرّ جمالها: التشخيص. القيمة الفنيّة للصّورة: تعكس خضرة وجمال الأرض، وكثرة الزروع فيها؛ فكانت المناسبة بينها وبين المرأة المتزيّـنة.
· رداء أخضرا: شبّه الخضرة والزروع بالرداء الأخضر، فحذف المشبّه ( الخضرة والزروع )، وذكــــــر المشبّه بــــه ( الأرض )– نوع الصورة: استعارة تصريحيّة – سرّ جمالها: جعل الحسّي ( الخضرة والزروع ) في صورة حسّيّ آخر ( الرداء الأخضر ). القيمة الفنيّة للصّورة: تعكس القيمة الجماليّة للأرض بما تحمله من تناسب بين الأرض والمرأة، وذلك من خلال استخدام كلمة الرداء الذي هو من وسائل الزينة والجمال عند المرأة.
· الطلّ يُـنْـثَـرُ في رباها جوهرا: شبّه الطلّ بالجواهر، فذكر المشبّه ( الطلّ )، وذكر المشبّه به ( الجواهر ) وحذف أداة التشبيه ووجه الشبه – نوع الصورة: تشبيه بليغ – سرّ جماله: جعل الحسّي ( الطلّ ) في صورة حسّيّ آخر ( الجوهر). القيمة الفنيّة للصّورة: بيان روعة منظر الندى وحسنه وهيئته، وبالتالي بيان جمال الأرض بما توفّره هذه الصورة من تناسب بين الأرض والمرأة المتزيّنة بالجواهر والحليّ.
· خلتُ الزهر كافورا: شبّه الزهر بالكافور، فذكر المشبّه ( الزهر )، وذكر المشبّه به ( الكافور ) وحذف أداة التشبيه ووجه الشبه – نوع الصورة: تشبيه بليغ – سرّ جماله: جعل الحسّي ( الزهر ) في صورة حسّيّ آخــــر ( الكافور). القيمة الفنيّة للصّورة: بيان شدّة انتشار العطر وحسن رائحة الأرض.
· حسبتُ الترب مسكا أذفرا: شبّه الترب بالمسك الأذفر، فذكر المشبّه ( الترب )، وذكر المشــبّه به ( المسك الأذفر ) وحذف أداة التشبيه ووجه الشبه – نوع الصورة: تشبيه بليغ – سرّ جماله: جعل الحسّي ( الترب ) في صورة حسّيّ آخر ( المسك الأذفر). القيمة الفنيّة للصّورة: بيان شدّة انتشار العطر وحسن رائحة الأرض.
· وكأنّ سوسنها يصافح وردها: شبّه السوسن بالإنسان، فذكر المشبّه ( السوســــن )، وحــذف المشبـّـه بـــه ( الإنسان ) وذكر قرينة تدلّ عليه ( يصافح ) – نوع الصورة: استعارة مكنيّـة – سرّ جمالها: التشخيص. القيمة الفنيّة للصّورة: كلمة يصافح توحي بتناغم مظاهر الطبيعة وانسجامها مع بعضها البعض، كما توحي بتقارب الزهور من بعضها وكثافتها.
· البيت الثالث: تشبيه تمثيلي، فقد شبّه السوسن وهو يصافح الورد بالثغر الذي يقبّل خدّا أحمرا، بما يحمله المشبّه والمشبّه به جوانب مشابهة من تقارب، احتكاك، ولون. القيمة الفنيّة للصّورة: البيت الثالث بأكمله يعكس حالة التناغم والانسجام بين مكوّنات الطبيعة على تلك الأرض، وبالتالي يظهر جمال الأرض وروعتها.

تعليق:
1. الفكرة الرئيسة: وصف جمال الأرض في بلاد الأندلس بخضرتها وأريجها المعطـّـر.
2. الجو النفسي ( العاطفة ): الإعجاب بجمال الأرض خضرةً ورائحة ً.
3. تُظهر الأبيات عناية الشاعر بتصوير مظهر الأرض، من حيث: الشكل، اللون، الرائحة، والحركة، وذلك من خلال استخدام: 
· الصفة المشبّـهة: أخضر – أحمر – أذفر.
· اسم الجنس: جوهر – كافور – مسك.
· الفــعــــل: لبست – ينثر – هاجت – يقبّل.
4. يستخدم الشاعر في الأبيات أسلوبا خبريّا، ويُـعزِّزه بالمؤكّدات ( قد )؛ لرفع درجة التقرير في هذه الوحدة المعنويّة، إذ هو في مقام تقديم المعلومات عن هذه الأرض. 
عرب ( 102 )
تحليل قصيدة جمال الطبيعة.. لابن سهل الاشبيلي

الوحدة المعنويّة الثانية
سيفـــا تعلـّــق في نجادٍ أخضــرا 4- والنهر ما بين الريــــاض تخالـه
كـــفّا ينمّق في الصحيفة أسطــرا 5- وجرت بصفحته الرُبا فحسبتـُـها
جعلته كفّ الشمس تبرا أصفـــرا 6- وكأنّه إذ لاح ناصـــــــع فضّــةٍ

المفردات :
4. الرياض: مفردها روضة، وهي الأرضُ ذاتُ الخُضرة - تخاله: تحسبه – نِجاد: حمائل السيف.
5. صفحته: وجه النهر ( سطحه ) – الرُبا: ما ارتفع من الأرض، مفردها ربوة – ينمّـق: يزيّن.
6. لاح: بدا وظهر – ناصع: الخالص الصافي - التبر: الذهَبُ غير المُصَاغ.

الصــــور والدلالات الفنّـيّـة:
· البيت الرابع: تشبيه تمثيلي، فقد شبّه الشاعر النهر وهو يخترق الرياض الخضراء بالسيف المعلّق في حمائل خضراء، بما يحمله المشبّه والمشبّه به ( طرفا التشبيه ) من مشابهة في الالتماع، الخضرة، والهيئة. القيمة الفنيّة للصّورة: بيان القيمة الجماليّة للنهر من لمعان وخضرة، وهيئة هذا النهر العامة بما تحتاطه من خضرة.
· البيت الخامس: تشبيه تمثيلي، فقد شبّه الشاعر الرُبا وهي تنعكس على سطح النهر وتجري بجريانه جريا خفيفا بالكفِّ التي تكتب في صحيفة كتابة مزيَّـنة، بما يحمله المشبّه والمشبّه به ( طرفا التشبيه ) من مشابهة في الشكل والهيئة، الانبساط، والحركة. القيمة الفنيّة للصّورة: يعكس البيت بأكمله حالة الانسجام العامّة بين النهر والمظاهر السطحيّة من حوله، كما يعكس شدّة الصفاء في مياه النهر وحالة الانسياب في مياهه وانتظامها.
· وكأنّه إذ لاح ناصـع فضّــةٍ: شبّه الشاعر النهر بالفضّة في اللمعان والصفاء، فذكــــر المشبّه ( الهاء في كأنّه = النهر ) والمشبّه به ( الفضّة الناصعة )، وأداة التشبيه ( كأنّـه ) وحذف وجه الشبه – نوع الصورة: تشبيه مرسل مجمل – سرّ الجمال: جعل الحسّيّ ( النهر ) في صورة حسّـيّ آخر ( الفضّة ). القيمة الفنيّة للصّورة: بيان شدّة صفاء مياه النهر ونقائها.
· كفّ الشمس: شبّه الشمس بالإنسان، فذكر المشبّه ( الشمس )، وحذف المشــبّه به (الإنسان ) وذكر قرينة تدلّ عليه ( كفّ ) – نوع الصورة: استعارة مكنيّـة – سرّ جمالها: التشخيص. القيمة الفنيّة للصّورة: بيان أثر أشعّة الشمس على النهر. 
· كفّ الشمس: شبّه أشّعة الشمس بالكفّ، فحذف المشبّه ( الأشعّـة )، وذكــــــر المشبّه بــــه ( الكفّ )– نوع الصورة: استعارة تصريحيّة – سرّ جمالها: جعل المعنوي ( الأشعّة ) في صورة حسّيّ (الكفّ ). القيمة الفنيّة للصّورة: بيان أثر أشعّة الشمس على النهر.
· جعلته .. تبرا أصفرا: شبّه الشاعر النهر بعد تأثير الشمس فيها بالتبر، فذكــــر المشبّه ( الهاء في جعلتــه = النهر ) والمشبّه به ( التبر الأصفر )، وحذف أداة التشبيه و وجه الشبه – نوع الصورة: تشبيه بليغ – سرّ الجمال: جعل الحسّيّ ( النهر ) في صورة حسّـيّ آخر ( التبر ). القيمة الفنيّة للصّورة: بيان أثر انعكاس أشعّة الشمس على النهر وشدّة الصفرة التي آلت إليها مياهه ( بيان حالة التحوّل في مياه النهر من الصفاء الفضّي إلى الصفرة الذهبيّة ).
تعليق:
1. الفكرة الرئيسة: وصف جمال النهر في بلاد الأندلس .
2. الجو النفسي ( العاطفة ): الإعجاب بجمال النهر هيئة ً وصفاء.
3. تُظهر الأبيات عناية الشاعر بتصوير مظهر النهر، من حيث: الشكل، اللون، والحركة، وذلك من خلال استخدام: 
· الصفة المشبّـهة: أخضر – ناصع – أصفر.
· اسم الجنس: سيف – كفّ – تبر.
· الفــعــــل: ينمّق – تعلّق – جرت – جعلته.
4. يستخدم الشاعر في الأبيات أسلوبا خبريّا؛ لرفع درجة التقرير في هذه الوحدة المعنويّة، إذ هو في مقام تقديم المعلومات عن هذا النهر. 
*** *** *** *** ***
الوحدة المعنويّة الثالثة
لــم تتـّخــذْ إلاّ الأراكــة منبـــــرا 7- والطير قد قامت به خطبــــــاؤه
المفردات :
7- الأراكة: نوع من الشجر يؤخذ منه السواك، وجمعها الأراك.
الصــــور والدلالات الفنّـيّـة:
· الطير قد قامت به خطباؤه: شبّه الطيور بالخطباء، فذكر المشبّه ( الطير ) والمشبّه به ( الخطباء ) وحذف أداة التشبيه ووجه الشبه – نوع الصورة: تشبيه بليغ – سرّ جمالها: جعــــل المجسّد ( الطير ) في صورة مشخّــص ( الخطباء ). القيمة الفنيّة للصّورة: تعكس هذه الصورة جمال التغريد وانتظامه في نسق متكامل لتخرج به من نطاق العجماوات إلى نطاق البلغاء.
· لم تتـّـخذ إلاّ الأراكة منبرا: شبّه الأراكة بالمنبر، فذكر المشبّه ( الأراكة ) والمشبّه به ( المنبر ) وحذف أداة التشبيه ووجه الشبه – نوع الصورة: تشبيه بليغ – سرّ جمالها: جعل الحسّـيّ ( الأراكة ) في صورة حسّـيّ آخــر ( المنبر ). القيمة الفنيّة للصّورة: بيان جلال المقام الذي تقفه الطيور وجلال الفعل الذي تمارسه فهي تقف على المنبر بما يحمله من جلالة المكان، وتمارس فعل الخطيب بما يحمله من رمز للفصاحة والبلاغة كدلالة عرفيّة لكلمة الخطيب.
1- الفكرة الرئيسة: وصف الطيور في بلاد الأندلس وجمال تغريدها .
2- الجو النفسي ( العاطفة ): الإعجاب بالطيور وتغريدها.

من الخصائص العامّة للنصّ:
1- سهولة الألفاظ ووضوحها. 2- تسلسل الأفكار ووضوح المعاني. 
3- كثرة الصور الخياليّة، وانتزاعها من بيئة الشاعر. 4- وضوح العاطفة.
5- استخدام الأسلوب الخبري؛ لتقرير المعاني. 6- وحدة الوزن والقافية
منقول

----------

